# VA Breeders?



## Tortloverr (May 6, 2016)

I'm looking to adopt a Hermann's or Russian, but I'm having trouble finding breeders. Any one know of any within a few hours driving distance of Virginia Beach?

Thanks!


----------



## johnandjade (May 6, 2016)

have you kept or currently keeping any torts? I know the people here are truly passionate and will only let a tort go if they are sure it is going to a good home 

I would suggest posting up some information about you experience and perhaps this may help? 

good luck and happy tortin'


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2016)

Take a look through our breeders section and see if anyone there is in your area.


----------

